# Tom Thumb engine plan?



## Phil Joines (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd like to build a display model of the Tom Thumb engine. The scale isn't important and it doesn't need to rum. Does anyone know of any plans for it?


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Metal? Plastic? Wood? I've got a working HO model from Bachmann. A Thom Thumb, a John Bull and one other pre 1840 train.


----------



## Phil Joines (Jan 7, 2009)

*Materials*

I work mostly in wood but do have some capacity for metal and plastic, hand turning, etc.

Since it's to be a display I'd like to build it in a large scale, about 1:24 or so. I can probably change the scale of an existing plan or draw one but the photos I've found on the net are too fuzzy to use.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The engine is at the Baltimore and Ohio Railway Museum. They have a resource library.Perhaps you could contact them.
Here is the site It is seen on the virtual tour.Road Trip?

http://www.borail.org/collections-locomotives.shtml


----------



## Phil Joines (Jan 7, 2009)

*Thanks*

I'll check into them.


----------

